# The Purple Gallinule Up Close



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I must be like Mrs. Grizzly Adams or something being that this one only let me get a couple feet from it. I even sat down in the grass watching it eat seeds and vegetation. It was one of those nature moments again with me.


----------



## DeaconDon (Nov 1, 2008)

Great action,color, focus, depth of field. Love seeing your pictures when I enter teh 2cool site.... thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The "Bird Whisperer" strikes again. Good ones!


----------



## DeaconDon (Nov 1, 2008)

When I enter "the" 2cool site.... sorry. I was so blown away by the pictures that I wasn't paying attention to what I was typing.....DD


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Pocketfisherman said:


> The "Bird Whisperer" strikes again. Good ones!


Good one!!! I'll have to remember that.


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

If I may....there are some trade secrets to dealing with wild birds when you want to get close.

1. Never make direct eye contact with the bird...it allows the bird to feel a continued sense of camoflouge...

2. Your movements should be slow and smooth.

3. When approaching one do not try to close your distance with large advances.

4. Once you have established what you think to be a comfortable distance with the bird as long as you don't move too much or too fast the bird is likely to walk towards you out of general curiosity...


I don't get to use that fancy wildlife degree often but hopefully that helps.:redface:


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

samurai_ag said:


> If I may....there are some trade secrets to dealing with wild birds when you want to get close.
> 
> 1. Never make direct eye contact with the bird...it allows the bird to feel a continued sense of camoflouge...
> 
> ...


Tell that to my Yellow Warbler that is in my yard. Just kidding. Yeah, I've learned a lot about bird behavior in the last year. It's true about eye contact. That falls in the same category on training horses and dogs or any animal for that matter.
As far as my bobcat pictures I guess I should have looked down instead straight at her. She may have stuck around longer.

Appreciate the advice!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

great pics!


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Were you wearing purple? Stunning photos Sandy. I love the detail and colors. You are the "Bird Whisperer".


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Fisher Lou said:


> Were you wearing purple? Stunning photos Sandy. I love the detail and colors. You are the "Bird Whisperer".


Thanks. LOL I was wearing a bright red shirt. Good thing they are colorblind.


----------



## goldspoon (Jan 11, 2005)

*Gorgeous Pix*

I really enjoyed your pictures.

I would like to learn more about wild life photography.

Do you mind advising what equipment you were using.


----------

